# Crazy, nuts or just plain sick



## Rinushi (Dec 23, 2009)

Ouch forgot to mention the test were done on October, I will go back on the 28 again so we can see if there is any difference . Which I have no idea as to how since I feel the same as I did. And yes my Colestorol was slightly elevetad but I was told not to worry about that.


----------



## Rinushi (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey every one, I do seriously need help. About a 2 and half years ago i had to have my Colon removed since it did stop working (Extreme constipation) no one knew Why? Diagnosis Colonic Inertia. They did attach my small intestine to my rectum so no I have no Bag. Since than my life has been going down the hill. Presently I have 8 different doctors working on me and no results starting from a family Physician, Rheumatologist, Neurologist, Cardiologist, OBGYN, Sleep Disorder Specialist, Endocrinologist, Gastrointestion. No one can figure out what is wrong they all agree there is something. You might wonder why am I on this particular Board. After the surgery my Legs started to bother me a lot Bilateral pain. The surgeon thought it was because I used to be very active now for 6 months I had to have limited physical activity, than 6 months latter I did discover a lump on my throat too It took my ex FD forever to recommend me to see the ENDO, because my test result for thyroid are normal on a lower side but normal. So finally I went to the ENDO did bunch of test then he did diagnose me with a Multi nodular Goiter and put me in a very low thyroid medicine ( Levothryxine 25 ) but my goiter is not shrinking. I have every symptom of Hypo than sometime of Hyper but according to the doctor not Hypothyroid . You might wonder what are my symptoms well lets see: Severe Headache, Leg pain at beginning was my Calf's the right side more now the pain is just making me crippled, it starts like very bad pressure than from my hips down to my feet it's excruciation it is muscle pain nerve pain and deep bone pain, Joint pain, hand tremors , I'm very sensitive to cold and heat but mainly I'm always cold. I'm 5 feet 5 inches and even 9 months pregnant I did not get heavier than 125lbs now I'm on 1200 calorie diet and exercise like maniac, in 6 months I did gain 50lbs, I did not have my period for over 6 months and I'm not pregnant I'm only 29 so no not menopause, hypoglycemia, and to top it of my heart rate is going nuts past 4 months I can't get my heart to go under 95 BPM and a small stress or movement can take it on 125 BPM So now according to my Cardiologist who did every test under the sun and every thing came normal I have IST which is Inappropriate Sinus Tachycardia. On October this year I had a Laparascopy for Endomitriosis and awful tissue, now I have ovarian Cyst as well and Fybrocystic Breast , my breast did enlarge 2 cups for past three months .Headache is uncontrollable, past week I was diagnosed with two more things IBS and Livedo Riticularis. My three year old daughter can eat more than I do. I'm always tired no energy , fatigue and barely get any sleep. I'm loosing my hair a lot my nails have this weird texture and my skin is awful full of acne , and oh boy my moods are a roller coaster.My latest test do show a multinodular goiter on my left side not cold and just above the limits of normal radiotracer uptake at 6hrs of 15.93%. Blood tests for:
TSH 1.034 reference 0.300-4.900
T4 ...7.8 reference 4.9-11.7
T3 1.1 reference 0.6-1.6
Vitamin B12 370 reference 208-963
Cortisol 12.1 reference 3.1-22.4
(TPO) Ab 7 reference 0-3,
By the way I do have a family history of Hypo and Hyper. As a matter of fact I did notice my lump the same day they did diagnose my mom with Grave diseas Oh also my Vitamin D levels are low at 19 so I'm also taking 50000 units every week and 2000 units daily. B12 1000 ( over the counter ), plus monthly shots.
They did check me three different times for Lupus, the test came Negative, for a while one doctor did suggest Deep Connective Tissues Disease but the other Doctor ruled that out, Yes the did try my for Fibromyalgia, RLS, Deppression, but nothing I'm currently on Prednisone and too many pain killers which I avoid until I have no choise. Pleas help me. Oh also I do have Degenerative Discs and mild arthritis on my lower back.What really gets me the Goiter DX was given to me three months ago and I was put on Levothryxine 25, Dah stupid as I am I had no idea about Thyroid so left where my doctor did kept doing what he said and wasting money on all other doctors worse of all I have a great husband and I will loose him if I keep like this. I'm turning in a royal B or totally depressed I know but can't help it. The other day I got in this board MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL that is where it did hit me that this sounds like my and my symptoms. Now I'm really convinced I do have Hashimoto's Disease, Why well most of the time I have the symptoms of Hypo but than I do go through Hyper ( short periods ), my mother as I said have Grave disease that puts me in higher chance to have an Autoimmune problem but mainly look at my test TPO ab positive and he never didn't even explain non of that to me. Thank you all for your story's in a week I have my next apt and this time I know what to ask. Oh by the way the pain on my leg is still by far the worse.[/QUOTE] Just thought I will add that my lump or whatever is it called was 3.5cm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rinushi said:


> Hey every one, I do seriously need help. About a 2 and half years ago i had to have my Colon removed since it did stop working (Extreme constipation) no one knew Why? Diagnosis Colonic Inertia. They did attach my small intestine to my rectum so no I have no Bag. Since than my life has been going down the hill. Presently I have 8 different doctors working on me and no results starting from a family Physician, Rheumatologist, Neurologist, Cardiologist, OBGYN, Sleep Disorder Specialist, Endocrinologist, Gastrointestion. No one can figure out what is wrong they all agree there is something. You might wonder why am I on this particular Board. After the surgery my Legs started to bother me a lot Bilateral pain. The surgeon thought it was because I used to be very active now for 6 months I had to have limited physical activity, than 6 months latter I did discover a lump on my throat too It took my ex FD forever to recommend me to see the ENDO, because my test result for thyroid are normal on a lower side but normal. So finally I went to the ENDO did bunch of test then he did diagnose me with a Multi nodular Goiter and put me in a very low thyroid medicine ( Levothryxine 25 ) but my goiter is not shrinking. I have every symptom of Hypo than sometime of Hyper but according to the doctor not Hypothyroid . You might wonder what are my symptoms well lets see: Severe Headache, Leg pain at beginning was my Calf's the right side more now the pain is just making me crippled, it starts like very bad pressure than from my hips down to my feet it's excruciation it is muscle pain nerve pain and deep bone pain, Joint pain, hand tremors , I'm very sensitive to cold and heat but mainly I'm always cold. I'm 5 feet 5 inches and even 9 months pregnant I did not get heavier than 125lbs now I'm on 1200 calorie diet and exercise like maniac, in 6 months I did gain 50lbs, I did not have my period for over 6 months and I'm not pregnant I'm only 29 so no not menopause, hypoglycemia, and to top it of my heart rate is going nuts past 4 months I can't get my heart to go under 95 BPM and a small stress or movement can take it on 125 BPM So now according to my Cardiologist who did every test under the sun and every thing came normal I have IST which is Inappropriate Sinus Tachycardia. On October this year I had a Laparascopy for Endomitriosis and awful tissue, now I have ovarian Cyst as well and Fybrocystic Breast , my breast did enlarge 2 cups for past three months .Headache is uncontrollable, past week I was diagnosed with two more things IBS and Livedo Riticularis. My three year old daughter can eat more than I do. I'm always tired no energy , fatigue and barely get any sleep. I'm loosing my hair a lot my nails have this weird texture and my skin is awful full of acne , and oh boy my moods are a roller coaster.My latest test do show a multinodular goiter on my left side not cold and just above the limits of normal radiotracer uptake at 6hrs of 15.93%. Blood tests for:
> TSH 1.034 reference 0.300-4.900
> T4 ...7.8 reference 4.9-11.7
> T3 1.1 reference 0.6-1.6
> ...


 Just thought I will add that my lump or whatever is it called was 3.5cm[/QUOTE]

Rinushi..........welcome!! OMG!! I truly am sorry to hear all of this. Many many of us have become impacted due to decreased intestinal motility due to thyroid disease. I am very upset at reading what they have done.

That said, you do need better tests.

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab.

You already had the TPO (antimicrosomal) so it is confirmed that you have autoimmune something. Clearly, you should not have nodules so we know something is askew there.

How long have you been on the 25 mcgs. of levothyroxine? The patient is supposed to lab every 8 weeks and the thyroxine replacement titrated upward or downward as needed. I suspect you need to go upward.

Let me explain the "FREES" to you. Free T4 and Free T3 are the unbound portion of hormone that is available for cellular uptake. These tests are imperative to tell what is going on.

The Totals (T4 and T3) are bound, unbound and often includes rT3 (reverse T3) so we cannot tell really what is going on or more specifically what portion is available for cellular uptake. That is why you need the FREE T3 and the FREE T4.

And you do need those other tests I mentioned as well. TSI would rule in or rule out hyperthyroid (Graves')

Here you can look all the suggested tests up....
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Rinushi (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you for your answer and yes I'm really sad too, as much more I read more and more I do think my Colon was due to my present problem, but I was so naive as to had no education about thyroid even if we do have cases in the family. Thank God since than I have changed my GP and I'm really blessed to have the one I have he listens and goes about my symptoms not just the blood work so dos my Endo, come to think about it even though offically I'm not diagnosed with thyroid problems he did put me on Levothryxine and from what I can read a lot of people have the problem that the doctors will not do that. I will defineatly ask for all the tests cause one more thing that bothers me they did the RAI and ultrasound but not the fine neddle biopsi. Any way this all hapend on mid October so I go back on the 28 of this month so they can rerun all the tests again to see how I'm doing, So I have been on levothryxine 25 since than I'm on my third bottle of perscriptin ( one month supply ). It dos feel so good to be able to talk with someone about this and read other people storys so you know you are not alone in this madness. May God bless you for doing this and thank you. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rinushi said:


> Thank you for your answer and yes I'm really sad too, as much more I read more and more I do think my Colon was due to my present problem, but I was so naive as to had no education about thyroid even if we do have cases in the family. Thank God since than I have changed my GP and I'm really blessed to have the one I have he listens and goes about my symptoms not just the blood work so dos my Endo, come to think about it even though offically I'm not diagnosed with thyroid problems he did put me on Levothryxine and from what I can read a lot of people have the problem that the doctors will not do that. I will defineatly ask for all the tests cause one more thing that bothers me they did the RAI and ultrasound but not the fine neddle biopsi. Any way this all hapend on mid October so I go back on the 28 of this month so they can rerun all the tests again to see how I'm doing, So I have been on levothryxine 25 since than I'm on my third bottle of perscriptin ( one month supply ). It dos feel so good to be able to talk with someone about this and read other people storys so you know you are not alone in this madness. May God bless you for doing this and thank you. I will keep you posted.


And I pray God blesses you also!! THAT is why I am here! We are God's tools and are to be used appropriately! Yes?

Okay.................really really, you need labs and to have that levothyroxine increased so you feel better. As I said, this should be done every 8 weeks until the patient is euthyroid meaning feeling well and/or in the natural healthy state.

I and others here will help you any way we can and meanwhile, I am keeping you in my prayers, thoughts, good karma, white light.................whatever works!

Here is an article on peripheral neuropathy; it should interest you............
http://millercenter.uchicago.edu/learnaboutpn/aboutpn/symptoms/

This sort of thing is very very common w/ autoimmune thyroid disease. There was a time when my feet and legs hurt so bad, I could hardly walk and I "did" think I had MS; I surely did.


----------



## Rinushi (Dec 23, 2009)

Just updating I saw my Endo yestorday and now I'm serious I do think I'm lucky to have him. He did an Ultrasound for my Goiter which shows that my Goiter has not shrink he also asked me how I feel , I told him that I feel no diffrent that I'm still going through hell and explained all my symptoms. So he did agree that we will run all the same test again like last time but this time he is going to run the free T3 as well since there is a posibility that The T3-T4 covertion is not as it should be. I will update my blood result once we get them but the inetesting part was that he said we will not wait for the blood result starting today you need to increase the dose of Levothyroxine from 25 to 50 and than when we get your blood work I will let you know for any changes he dos think I have Hashimoto disease. Interesting as it is today was my second dose of 50 and I have no idea if it is conected or no but I feel way better today . My question is can that be possible that I can start to tell a diffrence so fast or is just one of those good days.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rinushi said:


> Just updating I saw my Endo yestorday and now I'm serious I do think I'm lucky to have him. He did an Ultrasound for my Goiter which shows that my Goiter has not shrink he also asked me how I feel , I told him that I feel no diffrent that I'm still going through hell and explained all my symptoms. So he did agree that we will run all the same test again like last time but this time he is going to run the free T3 as well since there is a posibility that The T3-T4 covertion is not as it should be. I will update my blood result once we get them but the inetesting part was that he said we will not wait for the blood result starting today you need to increase the dose of Levothyroxine from 25 to 50 and than when we get your blood work I will let you know for any changes he dos think I have Hashimoto disease. Interesting as it is today was my second dose of 50 and I have no idea if it is conected or no but I feel way better today . My question is can that be possible that I can start to tell a diffrence so fast or is just one of those good days.


I don't think it is your imagination. Not many can subsist on 25 mcg. of Levothyroxine. Your body is starving for it. It does take about 8 weeks to build up but I am sure you can feel a little better right now.

I am glad he has run more labs and we will be very very interested in the results and the ranges. We must have the ranges as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## Rinushi (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok today I got my test results back and let me tell you I don't understand a thing since this time they where run by some lab up in California but I will post them and hope you guys can help me on it.

*Prolactin* result: 5.5ng/ml Reference range 2.8 - 29.2 ( I have no idea what is it for ).

*ANTI-MICROSOME *( *Autoantibodies* ) result: 27 U/mL Reference range < 60 U/ml. My last one are above on the other blog.

*Total T3* result: 96.55 Reference range 80.00 - 200.00 G/DL

*Free T4 *result : 1.25 Reference range 0.70 - 1.90

*TSH* result : 1.01 Reference range 0.30 - 5.00

*Vit B12 *result: 1039 Reference range 180 - 914

*Cortisol* result 8.7 reference range 6.2 - 19.4

*C-Peptide* result : 2.88 reference range 0.80- 3.90

*Vitamin D Total* result 65 reference range 20-100


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rinushi said:


> Just updating I saw my Endo yestorday and now I'm serious I do think I'm lucky to have him. He did an Ultrasound for my Goiter which shows that my Goiter has not shrink he also asked me how I feel , I told him that I feel no diffrent that I'm still going through hell and explained all my symptoms. So he did agree that we will run all the same test again like last time but this time he is going to run the free T3 as well since there is a posibility that The T3-T4 covertion is not as it should be. I will update my blood result once we get them but the inetesting part was that he said we will not wait for the blood result starting today you need to increase the dose of Levothyroxine from 25 to 50 and than when we get your blood work I will let you know for any changes he dos think I have Hashimoto disease. Interesting as it is today was my second dose of 50 and I have no idea if it is conected or no but I feel way better today . My question is can that be possible that I can start to tell a diffrence so fast or is just one of those good days.


I am so so glad to hear from you and it sounds like this guy is a real blessing with the intent of getting you feeling better.

Thank goodness he raised your Levothyroxine; you were terribly undermedicated and still may be but it is a "titration process" w/ labs every 8 weeks and then you add more Levo as needed.

You will please let us know your lab results? And we will need the ranges also. I am anxious about the FT3 test.

Sounds like this doc is "listening" to you. I am so so glad. Truly!

And yes, feeling better on the increase is connected. It is also nice to be validated.


----------



## Rinushi (Dec 23, 2009)

Dear Andros I do need your help:
One year ago I was 125lbs today I'm 148lbs yes I did gain some wight the strange thing is my thyroid according to blood test it's within normal levels but my problem is geting worse today I did recieve a phone call from my FP and he was worried since they did run the test for VIT D again and it is normal (wich was low )but my colesetrol just keeps on getting high :
Total Colesterol mine 242 range:Less than
200 mg/dL Desirable
200-239 mg/d Borderline high risk for heart disease
240 mg/dL and above High risk for heart disease

Triglyceride (a type of fat found in your blood) levels mine 68

Bad cholesterol: Low-density lipoprotein (LDL) levels mine 181
LDL Cholesterol Levels What It Means

Less than 100 mg/dL Optimal
100-129 mg/dL Near optimal
130-159 mg/dL Borderline high
160-189 mg/dL High
190 mg/dL and above Very high

Good cholesterol: High-density lipoprotein (HDL) mine 47

HDL Cholesterol Levels What It Means
Less than 40 mg/dL High risk for heart disease
40-59 mg/dL Less risk for heart disease
60 mg/dL Desirable

So now my question is I know I have gained some wight but I'm really not overweight by any standards can this Colesterol problem raise as a result of thyroid problems?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rinushi said:


> Dear Andros I do need your help:
> One year ago I was 125lbs today I'm 148lbs yes I did gain some wight the strange thing is my thyroid according to blood test it's within normal levels but my problem is geting worse today I did recieve a phone call from my FP and he was worried since they did run the test for VIT D again and it is normal (wich was low )but my colesetrol just keeps on getting high :
> Total Colesterol mine 242 range:Less than
> 200 mg/dL Desirable
> ...


By all means! We find that when hypo, cholesterol, glucose, Creatine Kinase, blood pressure and all sorts of things go up. Not a good scenario. Getting the thyroid under control plus a good diet and exercise will help you get back to good ranges.

It's a total bummer.

What thyroid test is normal? Could you post the result and the range here please?


----------



## Rinushi (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello Andros I did post my new labs that are normal . Look at page 1 of this dialog under #6 thanks for beeing here for me. I'm getting totaly discuraged cause I do workout and my Cardiologist and Family Physician are shocked to cause I really do eat healthy and exersise yet I'm gaing weight and now my Cholesterol is high . They did recomand that if the Endo ( who says every thibg is ok ) dos not do any thing I have no option but to start on Cholesterol meds which I hate the idea I'm only 29 for Crying out Loud.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rinushi said:


> Hello Andros I did post my new labs that are normal . Look at page 1 of this dialog under #6 thanks for beeing here for me. I'm getting totaly discuraged cause I do workout and my Cardiologist and Family Physician are shocked to cause I really do eat healthy and exersise yet I'm gaing weight and now my Cholesterol is high . They did recomand that if the Endo ( who says every thibg is ok ) dos not do any thing I have no option but to start on Cholesterol meds which I hate the idea I'm only 29 for Crying out Loud.


The doctor did raise your thryoxine replacement, correct? How much are you on now? 50 mcg.?

When do you get your next labs? Last I looked your FT4 was below mid-range indicating under medication. He never did a Free T3 or at least I did not see one posted.

I personally would not jump the gun on taking statins; they in fact cause tendonitis and tendon ruptures. Do a Google.

It is my humble opinion that getting your thyroxine med and your numbers in the right place will bring the "others" about face.............; over time, that is.


----------



## Rinushi (Dec 23, 2009)

He was supposed to do the FT3 but he did only the FT4 , yes I'm on 50mcg, on the begining I was doing better I still am but now my cholesterol is high. My next appt is not til end of march he dos the test evey three months. I do have a question which one are you in the syntetics or the Armour ? I have been reading a lot about this and it dos look like the doctors go more towrds the Synthetic but yet majority of people have better result in Armour, and this is one thing that I do believe the patient more than the docs as far as results go.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rinushi said:


> He was supposed to do the FT3 but he did only the FT4 , yes I'm on 50mcg, on the begining I was doing better I still am but now my cholesterol is high. My next appt is not til end of march he dos the test evey three months. I do have a question which one are you in the syntetics or the Armour ? I have been reading a lot about this and it dos look like the doctors go more towrds the Synthetic but yet majority of people have better result in Armour, and this is one thing that I do believe the patient more than the docs as far as results go.


Well; I did not do well on T4 synthetics only. And Armour literally saved my life or I should say gave me back my life. But, it is off the market. There has been a problem w/ the FDA.

So, I am wimping along w/ the last bit of my Armour and supplementing with Cytomel. I am not a happy camper by any stretch of the imagination. Same for thousands and thousands of others.

Most docs lab every 8 weeks. I think that is the better protocul so you don't have to suffer so long between titrations. T4 has reached it's full peak @ 8 weeks.


----------

